# Unique Knit Hat Design - seen on TV last Sunday



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I watched Scott Pelley's segment on 60 Minutes last Sunday (03-06-22) and he was reporting on the war in Ukraine. As a long-time knitter, I often use knitting to calm and relax me when I feel anxious or angry. Subconsciously, my mind searched for some distraction from the horrible events I was watching on TV. I saw a young Ukranian woman who was being interviewed and I happened to notice the lovely knitted hat she was wearing. Any good knitter would have noticed it! The wide brim of the hat was knit in 2x2 ribbing and was folded up; but it curved downward a bit to cover the ears. The curve that covered the ears reminded me of the *1898 hat* that's so popular here on KP. The edges of the brim were straight and you could see the fold as it curved around the ears. The hat looked more feminine to me and not quite as unisex as the 1898 hat. Most likely, the hat was a store bought machine knit item. I've been trying to figure out how you could knit the brim to fold over so nicely over the ears and maintain the straight edges of the brim. Haven't tried knitting a test swatch yet. I'm guessing there are subtle increase and decreases involved. Don't think there are any short rows due to the knitting direction of the ribbing, though I may be wrong. I'm sure a more experienced knitter could figure it out. Any suggestions that would help me with knitting a test swatch?

Note: There was a warning at the beginning of the video to alert the audience about disturbing images in the story. If you want to skip the disturbing parts, go to the *9:48 minute point* in the video to see the hat. The video does show a few different angles clearly. Also, the link worked when I posted it; but sometimes the video will be unavailable after several days. It's happened to me before with a 60 Minutes news video. My apologies if that happens with the link.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I am sure it is done with short rows.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I tried to get a picture of the hat; but was unable to. Thanks for posting the pictures. I'll try to figure out the short rows. Thanks again.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, I like that better than the other hat,


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely hat pattern Can we find the pattern for this hat.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

jemima said:


> Lovely hat pattern Can we find the pattern for this hat.


Hope so!


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

It looks like a bought hat.
????????


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

nice


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> It looks like a bought hat.
> ????????


Looking at the cast on, I would guess it to be a handknit.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

Lillyhooch said:


> Looking at the cast on, I would guess it to be a handknit.


The cast on is definitely not hand made.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

It would be interesting to see how that is made.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

I also noticed that hat while viewing 60 minutes and was fascinated by it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Please post the pattern when you find it, even if it's several days from now.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> I am sure it is done with short rows.


I didn't think the bottom edge, curved to cover ears, looked "edged" like 1898.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Would it work to knit an 1898 hat style with a deeper brim, but not attach the edges together before you knit the top? I see that the top of the hat is cabled.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Lovely hat. Hopefully we'll find a pattern.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I concur this is a great hat.


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

This shows Suzanne Bryan's take on Short Rows in K2P2 Ribbing


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely hat! I hope one will find or write a pattern!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely hat! I hope one will find or write a pattern!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Count me in !!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there any way to delete my duplicate posts? Sorry for the duplicates!! Lovely hat! I hope someone finds or writes a pattern.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

https://www.woollywormhead.com/blog/2021/3/1/how-to-make-a-wedged-brim-with-short-rows

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skewed-hat

I would think if you knit a short row ribbing and then pick up stitches to knit the cabled portion, you would get the desired look. It appears to be gathered at the top, rather than crown decreases. JMO

Also look up Ramble Knit Hat with Ear Flaps Pattern by BEKAHknits on Etsy.


----------



## Knitterlyk (Oct 9, 2019)

jmcret05 said:


> https://www.woollywormhead.com/blog/2021/3/1/how-to-make-a-wedged-brim-with-short-rows
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skewed-hat
> 
> I would think if you knit a short row ribbing and then pick up stitches...


I agree. Think I will swatch to try this. It's really a lovely hat and a plus that it covers the ears.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> https://www.woollywormhead.com/blog/2021/3/1/how-to-make-a-wedged-brim-with-short-rows
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skewed-hat
> 
> ...


Thank you for these links


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

I really like that hat!! I’ll be following to get the pattern.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

bonn13 said:


> I really like that hat!! I'll be following to get the pattern.


What a darling Pittie as your avatar !!!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

This pattern is $6.00. It seems to have the folded brim.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sun-peak-hat

"This hat starts with a provisional cast on and is worked down to the ears and back up for extra warmth. Asymmetrical short rows are used halfway through the cuff to add extra length around the ears, so the hat will keep your ears warm and stay out of you eyes without needing to be tugged into place."


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Fundogknit said:


> The cast on is definitely not hand made.


It's a tubular cast on, so could be hand knit. The ear flaps are done with short rows kind of like making a shallow heel on a sock.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

esseike said:


> This shows Suzanne Bryan's take on Short Rows in K2P2 Ribbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I agree with the idea of short rows.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> https://www.woollywormhead.com/blog/2021/3/1/how-to-make-a-wedged-brim-with-short-rows
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skewed-hat
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I'm pretty sure that the hat is a factory machine knit hat. I've never tried doing short rows on a 2x2 rib; but will try and see what I come up with. I love doing short rows; but I've been making mostly circular patterns (round dishcloths, hats, capes, etc.) that are worked sideways in wedges. I wish there was a similar hand knit pattern. Perhaps someone else will find or write one.


----------



## tooth_lady (Apr 13, 2014)

I’d sure like a pattern too!!!


----------



## tooth_lady (Apr 13, 2014)

I’d sure like a pattern too!!!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Would love this pattern for a ladies style seaman's hat!v


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Such a great looking hat. I too will be watching for the pattern.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

How about knitting the ear portion so that it folds out over the hat instead of inward as in a lining?


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I would love a pattern of the hat, please. I make 1898 hats for my family and my girls would love that! Let me know where I can buy the pattern!! Thank you!!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Spreuss said:


> Let me know where I can buy the pattern!! Thank you!!





Moe C said:


> This pattern is $6.00. It seems to have the folded brim.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sun-peak-hat
> 
> "This hat starts with a provisional cast on and is worked down to the ears and back up for extra warmth. Asymmetrical short rows are used halfway through the cuff to add extra length around the ears, so the hat will keep your ears warm and stay out of you eyes without needing to be tugged into place."


The construction looks the same to me, but I'm half-blind. The cables on top could be changed to ribbing.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its a very interesting challenge for us!


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

I have to watch it when it comes to viewing knitting designs and other needlework. My heart doctor had a movie featuring beautiful Aran Irish fisherman knitted patterns my focus was not on the test but rather all those pattern going by. I passed the test but wonder what my heart did when I saw all those wonderful designs. The movie drove me crazy skipping around and I left before I could figure out the name of the movie. 

I wonder if one could not go to the bottom edge of the brim and pick-up the stitches. The hat would then be three layers instead of two which is what it looks like with short rows at the bottom location where the ears are in the original hat. It would be a ear pocket created by several short rows. I have a few different yarns to play with...


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

That's a great hat and I agree that it looks more feminine than the 1898, would love to knit one of those for myself.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Following with hope for a pattern.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope a pattern can be found.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

jemima said:


> Lovely hat pattern Can we find the pattern for this hat.


I'd dearly love to knit this hat! Please post if anyone finds the pattern (in English) or if anyone can write the pattern out! Glory to Ukraine!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That looks like a machine circular cast on to me.


Lillyhooch said:


> Looking at the cast on, I would guess it to be a handknit.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very interesting knit. Thx for posting.


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

I really like that hat too. It is much more attractive than the 1898 hat, which I wear because it keeps my ears warm. The 1898 hat band is done horizontally around the head with increases and decreases for the ear flaps and the folded in half to make a headband. This hat looks like it is knitted vertically from the bottom up with knit2 purl2 ribbing and maybe with short rows like others have said. I would love the pattern if there is one.
Sue


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks lovely


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

As much as I like the 1898 hat, I think I am in love with this one. I hope there is a pattern available somewhere.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> https://www.woollywormhead.com/blog/2021/3/1/how-to-make-a-wedged-brim-with-short-rows
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skewed-hat
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I like the folded brim as it doubles the layers for warmth and it is an unusual construction.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

cat_woman said:


> It's a tubular cast on, so could be hand knit. The ear flaps are done with short rows kind of like making a shallow heel on a sock.


The brim definitely looks folded to me and nothing at all like a tubular cast on.


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

not the exact hats but are neat collection of hat designs get a warm beverage great music and see what you like... here we go please keep your computer safe watch for security warning signs many things on the net are no longer what they have been in the past

https://intheloopknitting.com/earflap-hat-knitting-patterns/

this one is cute for toddlers https://gina-michele.com/2021/01/22/flat-knit-toddler-ear-flap-hat/

this one is pretty to https://pdf.ravelrycache.com/funnyfanny/68180/Easy_virtue.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1647095831&Signature=4GXIUF3d55XjkjUGqkIkQ7oZHpg%3D&
key_expires=1647095831&key=PJTINbAucMiqOFLfhe8GRA

https://pdf.ravelrycache.com/cadilily/170229/lilmidibeanpattern-1.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1647096028&Signature=W0R8qQbvkPkhTU%2FcV5BIoCG%2Bqio%3D&key_expires=1647096028&key=Xx3-bDJjZ6PUuhSDBYkrPQ

here is another list I have not checked these but with all of these I would think one could use up odds and ends creating new tweed stripes hat. http://www.chemknits.com/2013/02/updated-search-for-perfect-earflap-hat.html

uses bulky weight yarn https://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=247&cid=17

this one is from the list above http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/220Sport_RiverChullos.pdf is very pretty

this is a collection you have to sign up and Interweave will send it to you the Army Girl hat looks interesting https://www.interweave.com/article/knitting/get-10-free-knit-hat-patterns/

might work multi sized https://www.candylou.com/knitting-double-brim-ear-flap-hat/

lots of patterns for ones family just change colors https://theexploringfamily.com/family-life/the-huge-list-of-free-knitted-hat-patterns-for-boys/


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Denrose said:


> not the exact hats but are neat collection of hat designs get a warm beverage great music and see what you like... here we go please keep your computer safe watch for security warning signs many things on the net are no longer what they have been in the past
> 
> https://intheloopknitting.com/earflap-hat-knitting-patterns/
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the links, Denrose. I did click on all your links. Some links did not work. I like making hats with a ribbing section that turns up to make it a double layer. I have many hat patterns that are Chulos or have ear flaps which are very different than a 1x1 or 2x2 ribbing that goes all the way around the bottom of a hat. The 1898 hat brim is garter stitch and really wanted the fold over ribbing stitch and how it curved over the ears like the hat I saw and posted on. Thanks again for you time and efforts.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Really nice hat! I agree its much more feminine that the 1898..if someone can create it please post! Love to see it


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

You know how it is you figure out what names are called I searched for free cable and ribbed hat designs. Is the 1898 hat knitted top down then one could use several beanie designs for the top and attach the brim. If that method top down one should take a look at these other designs. i think people who work with fiber are more peaceful is do to the fact we keep working through the problems.

https://dabblesandbabbles.com/free-knit-hat-patterns-on-circular-needles/

https://knitfarious.com/knitted-hat-patterns-on-circular-needles/ 
https://furlscrochet.com/blogs/knitting-patterns-and-kals/free-knit-hat-pattern-ajk-beaded-rib-beanie 
https://www.knitting-bee.com/free-knitting-patterns/hat/20-free-cabled-hat-knitting-patterns

just pretty hats 
https://universalyarn.com/collections/patterns/products/storms-eye-hat

https://knitfarious.com/andalusian-risa-knit-hat-pattern/


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

I might use this pattern for the beanie or crown part https://learnknittingonline.com/yarnover-cable/ and add it to the same pattern to the 1898 base. The both pictures show a line where it may of been flipped. Off to search for yarn from the stash or store.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Denrose said:


> ..The both pictures show a line where it may of been flipped. Off to search for yarn from the stash or store.


"This hat starts with a provisional cast on and is worked down to the ears and back up for extra warmth. Asymmetrical short rows are used halfway through the cuff to add extra length around the ears, so the hat will keep your ears warm and stay out of you eyes without needing to be tugged into place."


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

The construction of the brim for the Sun Peak Hat is not the same as the hat in the photo. The Sun Peak Hat has a double brim but it is joined together for a double thickness just before the band in the photo, and then the cable body of the hat is knit.



Moe C said:


> The construction looks the same to me, but I'm half-blind. The cables on top could be changed to ribbing.


----------



## fiberlady (Mar 17, 2015)

Couldn’t you just not join it but fold it up and attach the body and crown of the hat to the back layer of the brim. This is on the sun peak hat.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

eppe said:


> The construction of the brim for the Sun Peak Hat is not the same as the hat in the photo. The Sun Peak Hat has a double brim but it is joined together for a double thickness just before the band in the photo, and then the cable body of the hat is knit.


Do you have the pattern for the Sun Peak Hat, or are you surmising from the picture? Just curious, because as Fiberlady says, you could simply fold the brim, cast off, and pick up the provisional sts for the crown. I'm tempted to buy the pattern just to have precise instructions on the short row section.

That brings up another topic---why do I have to be dragged kicking & screaming to pay $6 for a knitting pattern when I'll shell out $35 for a takeout meal and think little of it?


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, I bought the pattern but have not knit the hat yet. I bought it mainly to see the directions for the short rows in the earflaps. 
What we are willing to pay for an item depends on our priorities. As prices continue to climb on all items, I am going to eliminate non-essential items in groceries, clothing, driving, etc. And I assume everyone else will do the same unless money is not a concern.



Moe C said:


> Do you have the pattern for the Sun Peak Hat, or are you surmising from the picture? Just curious, because as Fiberlady says, you could simply fold the brim, cast off, and pick up the provisional sts for the crown. I'm tempted to buy the pattern just to have precise instructions on the short row section.
> 
> That brings up another topic---why do I have to be dragged kicking & screaming to pay $6 for a knitting pattern when I'll shell out $35 for a takeout meal and think little of it?


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

eppe said:


> Yes, I bought the pattern but have not knit the hat yet. I bought it mainly to see the directions for the short rows in the earflaps.
> What we are willing to pay for an item depends on our priorities. As prices continue to climb on all items, I am going to eliminate non-essential items in groceries, clothing, driving, etc. And I assume everyone else will do the same unless money is not a concern.


I bought the pattern for the same reason, but I've discovered that the gauge given in the pattern is not right. It doesn't say what size needle was used to get gauge (I presume a US 9), but 17 stitches in 4 inches is 4.25 stitches per inch. You're to cast on 96 stitches so that would make a circumference of 22.58 inches; not the 17" as claimed on page one of the pattern. That's a difference of 5.5 inches which is quite a lot.

This is my take on it unless I totally misunderstood this pattern.

I, for one, would not like this in a chunky or heavy yarn so I'll convert the gauge and cast on stitches for a lighter weight yarn. I'll probably do a different top, too, as the brim is all I really care about in this pattern.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> I bought the pattern for the same reason, but I've discovered that the gauge given in the pattern is not right. It doesn't say what size needle was used to get gauge (I presume a US 9), but 17 stitches in 4 inches is 4.25 stitches per inch. You're to cast on 96 stitches so that would make a circumference of 22.58 inches; not the 17" as claimed on page one of the pattern. That's a difference of 5.5 inches which is quite a lot.


But gauge is calculated in stocking stitch and this hat is knit in ribbing and cables.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Moe C said:


> But gauge is calculated in stocking stitch and this hat is knit in ribbing and cables.


And yet there is no stockinette fabric on this hat.

Page 1 says "Hat rests at about 17" unstretched." I'd say that is where the ribbing is at.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> And yet there is no stockinette fabric on this hat.
> 
> Page 1 says "Hat rests at about 17" unstretched." I'd say that is where the ribbing is at.


There's no stocking st in the hat, but that is how gauge is usually calculated. So, in ss the guage is 4.25st/" and in ribbing it's 5.65sts/".

"17 stitches and 24 rows = 10 cm in stockinette stitch with medium needles", he says. In ribbing, it's 22.6 sts/10 cms.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

You could contact the designer on Ravelry and ask about the gauge.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Moe C said:


> There's no stocking st in the hat, but that is how gauge is usually calculated. So, in ss the guage is 4.25st/" and in ribbing it's 5.65sts/".
> 
> "17 stitches and 24 rows = 10 cm in stockinette stitch with medium needles", he says. In ribbing, it's 22.6 sts/10 cms.


I thought stockinette stitch was supposed to get more stitches to the inch than ribbing. Not so?


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> I thought stockinette stitch was supposed to get more stitches to the inch than ribbing. Not so?


Ribbing is always going to knit tighter (widthwise) than stockinette. So stockinette is wider, but gets fewer sts per inch. That seems backwards, but if 16 stockinette sts measure 4" and 16 rib sts measure 3.75", there will be 4 ss per inch and 4.27 rib per inch.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

????


----------

